# Gary Porter's Secret Swap



## BlueTarp (Jun 23, 2013)

*Gary Porter’s Secret Swap* – August 4th

This isn’t “old school”, this is Pre-School!

Call Ron Summer for info.

Don’t have Ron’s number? 
Get your security papers in order and PM your number to Blue Tarp.
Additional info available on a “need to know” basis only.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Jun 24, 2013)

Fidelio. May I be admitted?
Chris


----------



## Boris (Aug 6, 2013)

Great Day! Nice turnout. Beautiful neighborhood. Fun times. Thanks Gary, Phil, and Ron and anyone else who helped to put this meet on and to whoever prepared the food.


----------



## RMS37 (Aug 6, 2013)

Thank you Dave, I had a great time myself and I am glad you and Derek were able to make it up for the event. Gary provided the Pop and Beer and Ron and his wife Cathy provided the chicken and salad but the thanks for the actual food preparation probably need to be forwarded to a group of underpaid fast food workers.


----------

